# raising drop calves?



## robbor (Sep 29, 2012)

Im tossing around the idea of a few drop calves since they seem alot cheaper than quality boer goats, lol. My goat eat alot for leaves than grass. I need mor info though. Im wondering how long it takes to ween a calf till in can digest grass? How much formula they eat and cost roughly?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Whats a drop calf?

I raise bottle calves, I give mine 4L per day and wean them around 4 - 5 mths. They need good quality hay and a calf starter grain or pellet for them to grow properly.


----------

